# How do you plant aquarium plants?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm trying to learn how to plant aquarium plants and searching google as well and getting information overload so I wanted to ask here some questions.

1. Are there any aquairum planting sessions around the GTA for newbies?

2. Do you have to use driftwood to grow java moss/fern and other plants?

3. I have a small-mid sized piece of driftwood that I put in the tank and the whole thing tank went yellow. Does the coloring damage the plants? How long does that coloring keep coming out?

Right now after a bunch of reading on line and I've read some stuff about planting in gravel isn't always good and that attaching to driftwood is better. While I like wood I can only put so much into a tank and just wondering if there are other ways to grow and propragate the plants?

The plants I have are here and I'm looking into learning how to propragate as I'm already on the hunt for a larger tank. I know I'm going to probably lose some plants (hope not) while learning.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

As far as I know, there are no lessons for aquarium planting in the GTA (or elsewhere), unless you go to a big convention, or the like. What plant(s) are you having trouble with?

Wood can be used for various mosses and ferns, as well as other plants (i.e. Anubias). Porous rocks can also be used; as long as there is a surface for the Fern/Moss to attach to, it will do so. Other plants must be rooted into the substrate and cannot be tied to wood. 

Finally, the colouring of your aquarium is due to the driftwood releasing tannins. This is harmless to your plants, fish, etc. If you find it aesthetically unpleasing, you can do water changes to get rid of the colour. Alternatively, you can boil the piece of wood so that the tannins leech out faster. Finally, you can put a some carbon into your filter to remove the tannins.

Depending on the plants you are growing, some plants need to be planted in gravel, while others are better off tied to driftwood. 

For the plants you have listed (Willow Hygro, Ludwigia repens and a Cryptocoryne spp.), they will all do well planted into the substrate. The first two are stem plants, while the Cryptocoryne is a rosette type plant. 

For the stem plants, you simply take the bottom 1-2 inches (or 2-3 inches) and push them under the substrate. Rosette plants are similar, but I like to give them a slight pull up after planting to ensure that their crown is level with the substrate.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh cool. Carbon removes tannins? Didn't know that. As long as no hard tot he fish and plants I'm good. I'll have to try that later when things settle down from my move right now. For now I'll just keep it and water change from time to time.


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

I second that on activated carbon in removing tannins.
I recently placed a new piece of driftwood on my 40G tank and was advised by most members of GTAA to do frequent water change and add activated carbon to your water filtration system.

Bought Fluvial Activated Carbon for about $20.00 which would last me for a LONG time. My tannins disappeared within two days.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

It's easier to use tweezers to plant stems into the gravel. Also if you want a row of stem plants then look here: http://s301.photobucket.com/albums/nn61/Calmer_2008/?action=view&current=AquariumPlanting.jpg
All you have to do is glue the stones onto the stem plant. Then when the glue cures in about 5 minutes then just drop the stem onto the aquarium substrate. With enough light new plant stems will grow from the leaf nodes.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Nicely explained Darkblade very good advice.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Dark,

Oi. I just boiled the driftwood (only 50% fits in my pot  so I'm turning it around from time to time. Only a 1.5-2in middle section can't be boiled because none of my pots can sink it.

I have a problem. I've got spots on my good stainless pots now.  They seem to look like rust marks. I did not have that before I boiled the wood. I already went throguht 2 boils and oh heck yah it's golden brown in there right now. Going to have to boil it a few more times and see if I can clean it up some.

How can I clean the spots off the stainless pot now? I've got a shotgun pattern of spots at the bottom now. Thanks.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

...Why would you use good (new?) pots to boil driftwood  

I am unsure how you would go about cleaning these spots up. If it is rust, rust removing products -may- work, but I don't know whether these will affect stainless steel or not.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

AquaNeko said:


> How can I clean the spots off the stainless pot now? I've got a shotgun pattern of spots at the bottom now. Thanks.


CAMEO Aluminum & Stainless Steel Cleaner is probably your best bet, readily available at the grocers' (Fortinos, Metro etc).


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

lol, sorry. Just funny. I am supprised, now I wonder what is in the piece of wood you just boiled to make such a mark.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> ...Why would you use good (new?) pots to boil driftwood
> 
> I am unsure how you would go about cleaning these spots up. If it is rust, rust removing products -may- work, but I don't know whether these will affect stainless steel or not.


Well I don't have any bad pots. Most of my pots are in good condition. Well I've got the day off work cause of a bad cold/flu right now but have boiled that wood now for like 5hrs and I still get a good dark tea color after each water change.

I ended up finding some steel wool in my camping kit and used that as the yellow/green scrub pads did not work. A few mins of hard elbow work took the spots off.



> Zebrapl3co lol, sorry. Just funny. I am supprised, now I wonder what is in the piece of wood you just boiled to make such a mark.


I have no idea. I just know it's some kind of light cream colored outside with dark cavity driftwood.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> lol, sorry. Just funny. I am supprised, now I wonder what is in the piece of wood you just boiled to make such a mark.


Ok I ID'ed the type of driftwood I have.

Mopani Driftwood.


----------

